# Grande



## Achamore (Mar 20, 2016)

Bought this last November from Sue Adams near Bristol. Delighted to see it has bloomed so soon, since I have not had much luck with Grandes up till now. Really like the long curved dorsal sepal, almost coming back to touch the pouch..! The petals are 34cm long, about 4 days after opening.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2016)

Great looking clone


----------



## eaborne (Mar 20, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Achamore (Mar 20, 2016)

Thought it deserved some close-ups. Kinda lose the character of the bloom in trying to get all the length of the petals.


----------



## JasonG (Mar 20, 2016)

Very nice. Anything you are doing differently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trdyl (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 20, 2016)

Its in rockwool, so not really easy to say... I generally use bark, which I water daily. The best I can say wit this plant is that I haven't killed it so far...


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks excellent. I struggle a bit with Grande's as well so pass along your successful growing tips after you bloom this one again next year!


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice. I'm waiting for mine to do something! Would love to hear tips, guys!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 21, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Looks excellent. I struggle a bit with Grande's as well so pass along your successful growing tips after you bloom this one again next year!



That sounds a very good idea, will do..!


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 21, 2016)

mine has occasional bacterial infections. i just keep peeling off leaves. wish it would stop! yours is looking nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 21, 2016)

Gorgeous long tails!


----------



## Clark (Mar 21, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2016)

Heather said:


> Nice. I'm waiting for mine to do something! Would love to hear tips, guys!


You grow orchids!? oke:


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 21, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 21, 2016)

I love long-petalled Phrags! This is wonderful, thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2016)

Very pretty and very interesting. I wonder what the pollinator might be. The flower looks like it might reach
out and grab whatever insect passes by. Gottcha!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 22, 2016)

CambriaWhat said:


> mine has occasional bacterial infections. i just keep peeling off leaves. wish it would stop! yours is looking nice!



What is your potting medium?


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 26, 2016)

Medium-large grade bark, perlite, charcoal, sphagnum moss, kept moist, allowed to dry slightly between waterings. Bright light, 3 hours afternoon sun.

Don't know why tapatalk photos always come out sideways.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice! I like the colouration!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

It is a grand flower!


----------



## Achamore (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Achamore (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 24, 2016)

Love the plant.

The second closeup and last pick in this thread are very nice.

Well done.


----------



## Achamore (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you..!


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 26, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Greenleaves42 (Apr 30, 2016)

Really nice grande! looks great! What age do the growths flower at and do you do anything special to get it to send out a spike? Do old growths flower each year?
Matty


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Achamore (May 7, 2016)

That spike has finished, and another one has two blooms now open, and a bud working its way towards open. Great plant..!


----------

